# Bumper Boy ammo question



## TG Lewis (Apr 24, 2006)

Anyone using the nail gun type ammo (crimped ends) in the BB's and if so, are there any adverse effects? Seems that the yellow loads are the same and the only difference I saw was the crimped ends.


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

I use the green ones. Buy them from Home Depot. No problems to report.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I only use the crimped loads, green, yellow and brown. I do not use the red although I have, they have just too much power and I am afraid that they will dammage the BB.
$5 at Home Depot vs $8-10 for the others form BB, Gun Dog supply, Dogs afield....


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

As stated above the crimped loads will work fine. I also use the green loads from Lowes/Home Depot, about 5.00 per box of 100.
They will occasionally split a case, making extraction difficult, so I keep a small pair of pliers in the box.
Sometimes you will get a blooper load, meaning that the bumper does not go very far. If you get a bunch of those, I suggest you clean out the channel where you insert the load, with a .22 cal wire bronze brush with some Hoppes' cleaner on it. 
I use yellow loads occasionally, and have had no problems with those either.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*crimps*

I have fired 1000 or so thru my BBs with no known ill effect.

I like brown and green. Longer throws make for complicated triples.


----------



## TG Lewis (Apr 24, 2006)

Appreciate the replies and PM's...

Thanks again


----------



## KEukaFlyer (Oct 7, 2005)

I use the crimped ones since my original ones ran out. I see very little difference...maybe a little more power??? I don't use the red ones since it tends to knock the unit over...which usually I don't see since its hidden behind something until I launch the second one into the ground and see my BB launch itself through the air...

Doesn't bother the launcher too much but the dog sure gets excited. 

The launchers themselves seem to be pretty durable.

(I have two Derby Doubles)


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Over 3000 rounds through my two 4 shooters with yellow crimped loads from Lowe's..........no problems to report...........


----------



## TG Lewis (Apr 24, 2006)

Thannks again


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

I can no longer find the red loads at Home Depot, do they not make them any more? I mostly use green and yellow, the browns when working around too many houses, but like to use the red once in a while for really big throws, or throwing over cover into water for example.

Can anyone still find them?

Nate


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Yeah. They changed the packaging on them but they are still in the same place at my HD


----------

